# where to buy house of kolor paint



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

i am want to paint my car house of kolor organic green over house of kolor silver basecoat with house of kolor clear.

i have checked my local auto parts store and its kinda pricy. any good places you guys recommend. or any other paint that would offer the same color?

also looking to add micro flake as well if you have any suggestions.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

try car quest

base colors runs about 40-50 a quart

kandy 50 and up a quart

and the clear its a lil high 

but if you want good paint its going to cost a lil


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2009, 11:58 PM~15699066
> *http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74    :thumbsup:
> *


 thats the cheapest place i have found yet even with shipping included! for HOK thats the only place ill buy from. its nice to b/c they sell smaller amounts of colors for airbrush use as well. id always buy quarts of the colors i need untill i found coastairbrush


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2009, 09:58 PM~15699066
> *http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74     :thumbsup:
> *



X2 talk to Dave... House of Kolor is the only paint to use everything else means nothing.. Well at least on my cars..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

summit racing is the cheapest ive found and delivery is crazy fast .I just got mines :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

TCP GLOBAL


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2009, 10:58 PM~15699066
> *http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74    :thumbsup:
> *



good web site i think ill start buying from them :thumbsup:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys 

this sure beats my pricing at my local auto parts store they want $85 a quart for the candy. how much base, candy, clear. to paint my regal


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Nov 19 2009, 11:42 AM~15714348
> *Thanks guys
> 
> this sure beats my pricing at my local auto parts store they want $85 a quart for the candy. how much base, candy, clear. to paint my regal
> *


 depends... exterior only, jambs? any extras?


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 18 2009, 08:19 AM~15701491
> *X2 talk to Dave... House of Kolor is the only paint to use everything else means nothing.. Well at least on my cars..
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Nov 18 2009, 05:28 PM~15706196
> *TCP GLOBAL
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 18 2009, 05:58 AM~15699066
> *http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=74    :thumbsup:
> *


thank god its drivin distance for me, the only problem is i can never seem to take enuff money when i go.
that place is like a giant candy store.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 19 2009, 06:03 PM~15718747
> *depends... exterior only, jambs? any extras?
> *


exterior of the car. door jambs. have not deceded if i am going to paint the roof or get a full phantom top.

how much base and candy do i need? will a gallon of clear be enough?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 19 2009, 08:46 PM~15721722
> *thank god its drivin distance for me, the only problem is i can never seem to take enuff money when i go.
> that place is like a giant candy store.
> *



:yes: :yes: X2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 19 2009, 11:46 PM~15721722
> *thank god its drivin distance for me, the only problem is i can never seem to take enuff money when i go.
> that place is like a giant candy store.
> *


lucky! i hate paying shipping!


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

guys 

what is all the product i need to buy to paint my car?

i want 
silver base coat.
organic green kandy
clear..
micro flake.

what else do i need? reducer... ??

if someone could tell me what order it is applied it would be awesome as well.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TCP global aka kustomshop is A LOT more expensive than coastairbrush when it comes to hok. the price difference for the kandy kit to do my car was over $120, and that was without shipping included!


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 19 2009, 10:56 PM~15722627
> *TCP global aka kustomshop is A LOT more expensive than coastairbrush when it comes to hok. the price difference for the kandy kit to do my car was over $120, and that was without shipping included!
> *


 i agree i had a look at both and the candy was $40 at coast and $57 at tcp global. looks like coastairbrush


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

smartshoppersinc.com

something like that


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Nov 20 2009, 05:35 AM~15722394
> *guys
> 
> what is all the product i need to buy to paint my car?
> ...


silver base coat
RU 311 REDUCER
SG1OO
MICRO FLAKE
KANDY ORGANIC GREEN
TOP CLEAR

that would be your best bet. imo
i would lay orion silver base coat,
mix sg100 with your silver micro flake,shoot it 
and then kandy over that and top clear.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 20 2009, 02:44 PM~15728949
> *silver base coat
> RU 311 REDUCER
> SG1OO
> ...


awesome thanks man. how much of it will i need to do my regal you think? 

also for patterns i spray the orion base coat. then tape off my patterns shoot a couple of coats of candy. remove the tape. then another 2 coats of candy then clear? that way the patterns will be lighter then the rest of the car correct?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Nov 20 2009, 07:36 PM~15730501
> *awesome thanks man. how much of it will i need to do my regal you think?
> 
> also for patterns i spray the orion base coat. then tape off my patterns shoot a couple of coats of candy. remove the tape. then another 2 coats of candy then clear? that way the patterns will be lighter then the rest of the car correct?
> *



Yes, but your gonna most likely need more coats of Kandy overall to make it look even, 2 coats on some silver wil look blochy.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> Yes, but your gonna most likely need more coats of Kandy overall to make it look even, 2 coats on some silver wil look blochy.
> [/quot
> 
> Ok. So should I lay down my base coat. Then my microflake with clear.
> ...


----------

